

Storing User Passwords Securely: Hashing, Salting, and Bcrypt (2012) - johanbrook
http://dustwell.com/how-to-handle-passwords-bcrypt.html

======
mcpherrinm
Relatedly, there was recently a contest run to select the best modern password
hashing function,

[https://password-hashing.net/](https://password-hashing.net/)

